# Cyprus Brides 2011/12



## mama2b

Well I think there are three of us so far ???

We can compare notes and ideas now. 

My wedding is going to be at Olympic Lagoon Resort, Nissi Beach. Not sure of the wedding date yet but we are flying out on 13th May and are guests are following us 3 days later. Including myself, fiance and my little there are 8 of us that have booked and about another 10 - 20 that 'might' come. 

I need to find a wedding journal or planner to keep all my ideas and info in, any suggestions ?


----------



## honeybee2

I think confetti do one?


----------



## cherry22

Im one!!

We fly out on the 2nd october to limassol, staying at the st rapael resort.
Getting married on the 6th and we have about 9 or 10 people coming!
Im pretty much sorted i have-

Dress,
shoes,
tiara,
veil (which i might not wear),
jewllery,
make up,
OH suit,
shirt and tie,
DS suit,
Photographer,
Now its just to find a cake shop there to do one for us as the hotel gave us a price list that was way to much for what it is and confetti!
so a few little bits still to do!

I looked at olyimpic lagoon its looks lovely!!
xx


----------



## apaton

im looking to book olympic lagoon resort for september next year , just waitng on travel agent gettin back with prices on how much it is to get guests into hotel if there not staying ther , it looks gorgeous :flower:


----------



## mama2b

cherry22 said:


> Im one!!
> 
> We fly out on the 2nd october to limassol, staying at the st rapael resort.
> Getting married on the 6th and we have about 9 or 10 people coming!
> Im pretty much sorted i have-
> 
> Dress,
> shoes,
> tiara,
> veil (which i might not wear),
> jewllery,
> make up,
> OH suit,
> shirt and tie,
> DS suit,
> Photographer,
> Now its just to find a cake shop there to do one for us as the hotel gave us a price list that was way to much for what it is and confetti!
> so a few little bits still to do!
> 
> I looked at olyimpic lagoon its looks lovely!!
> xx

I have been to Limassol before it is so nice, I stayed at the mediterranean beach hotel would of loved to have gone back there but was a bit to much for our guests to pay :(

What sort of suit is your OH having ?


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> im looking to book olympic lagoon resort for september next year , just waitng on travel agent gettin back with prices on how much it is to get guests into hotel if there not staying ther , it looks gorgeous :flower:

You can also get cheaper prices with Direct holidays, 1 of my guests has booked via them and got a cheaper price than Thomas Cook.

I don't think guests have to pay to come into the hotel but if they want they can purchase an all inclusive wrist band for 40 euros.

When you book it I would also tell guests that the price is likely to go up if they don't book asap. I am having a nightmare with this at the moment, the TC price was 692 per adult for a week and in three days it has gone up to 711 and they only have one standard room left for the week we are going.


----------



## Miss_d

Woohoo great thread :)

I am getting married 25th June 2012 at Paphos town hall :) Cant wait.

Obviously myself OH and our 2 kids are going as is my dad and his wife, my gran and aunty, my OHs parents, his sister her partner and their 2 kids, 14 in total. Other people said they might come if they can afford it, but i understand its expensive, were having a party for when we return.


----------



## apaton

mama2b said:


> apaton said:
> 
> 
> im looking to book olympic lagoon resort for september next year , just waitng on travel agent gettin back with prices on how much it is to get guests into hotel if there not staying ther , it looks gorgeous :flower:
> 
> You can also get cheaper prices with Direct holidays, 1 of my guests has booked via them and got a cheaper price than Thomas Cook.
> 
> I don't think guests have to pay to come into the hotel but if they want they can purchase an all inclusive wrist band for 40 euros.
> 
> When you book it I would also tell guests that the price is likely to go up if they don't book asap. I am having a nightmare with this at the moment, the TC price was 692 per adult for a week and in three days it has gone up to 711 and they only have one standard room left for the week we are going.Click to expand...

its costing 3217 for me oh and Lo and thats without the wedding package, for my guests ive found it for 850 a week , the ones that dont want to go here can go to nice villas and ill pay them in for the day, i have asked the travel agent to ask if they would give us a table that i ould set up nice in the resturant as i dont want to have to pay meals on top of this :wacko: i dont know if i can do this? i have also looked at garden of eden near by , for recpetion just waiting on a price list from them x


----------



## cherry22

OH got his suit from burton its a dark silver/medium grey colour, he has a strange body shape and they are the only ones that fitted really well, with a white shirt and soft pink tie at the moment but he might change that to a silver grey tie we are not sure yet.

If people arnt staying at the hotel they can get a pass for the day which is around 38 euros but i think most people are!

It really dosent feel like its happening at all, i dont think it will untill we get there!

Has everyone got their dress? if so whats it like?

xx
xx


----------



## apaton

ive not got my dress yet , not even looked :haha: , i will look soon though although wedding isnt untill sept 2012, have you got yours cherry? whats it like :) x


----------



## cherry22

i have! i got it before we booked the wedding its a maggie sottero one! i cant get the tag to work but its, maggie sottero and midgley and its called sybil if you type it into google images it should come up!!
modern technology!!! im rubbish! xx:blush::coffee:


----------



## apaton

ohhh that is stunning :cloud9: i love it !! x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaton said:
> 
> 
> im looking to book olympic lagoon resort for september next year , just waitng on travel agent gettin back with prices on how much it is to get guests into hotel if there not staying ther , it looks gorgeous :flower:
> 
> You can also get cheaper prices with Direct holidays, 1 of my guests has booked via them and got a cheaper price than Thomas Cook.
> 
> I don't think guests have to pay to come into the hotel but if they want they can purchase an all inclusive wrist band for 40 euros.
> 
> When you book it I would also tell guests that the price is likely to go up if they don't book asap. I am having a nightmare with this at the moment, the TC price was 692 per adult for a week and in three days it has gone up to 711 and they only have one standard room left for the week we are going.Click to expand...
> 
> its costing 3217 for me oh and Lo and thats without the wedding package, for my guests ive found it for 850 a week , the ones that dont want to go here can go to nice villas and ill pay them in for the day, i have asked the travel agent to ask if they would give us a table that i ould set up nice in the resturant as i dont want to have to pay meals on top of this :wacko: i dont know if i can do this? i have also looked at garden of eden near by , for recpetion just waiting on a price list from them xClick to expand...

Have you emailed the hotel they will send you the wedding pack if you request it, did take them 10 days to email it to me though ! Bad news, if you look at my other thread about my reception dilema you will see all the details but basically if you don't pay for the 3 course meal (Starting from £35 per head) you have to pay £300 just to sit in the all inclusive restaurant ! 

BTW I randomly thanked your last post instead of qouting it ! 

Cherry your dress is lovely, really need to get mine sorted !!

Are you all sending formal invitations out to guests, even if they have already booked ? I have two invitation designs that I love but im wondering If I should just get a pre printed list from WHSmith or something ???

Oh I found a wedding planner book in M&S today :happydance:


----------



## apaton

ohh i might have to get one :wohoo:

any chance you could email me the wedding pack? i did email the company but it was yesterday too impatient to wait ten days :haha:

do you know is the £ 300 so they can set up seperate wedding tabels in the AI resturant? sorry for a million ?s :flower:

ETA im not sending out formal invites , i will for my reception at home , but to come to Cyprus who wants to come can lol x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> ohh i might have to get one :wohoo:
> 
> any chance you could email me the wedding pack? i did email the company but it was yesterday too impatient to wait ten days :haha:
> 
> do you know is the £ 300 so they can set up seperate wedding tabels in the AI resturant? sorry for a million ?s :flower:
> 
> ETA im not sending out formal invites , i will for my reception at home , but to come to Cyprus who wants to come can lol x

Replied to your pm :hugs:

Yes the £300 is basically to have a reserved table in the AI restaurant !!! I was not happy, I worked out if I pay the 35 per head it will cost around 550 so I think we are just going to pay the extra :( you also have to pay 300 if you go elsewhere for your reception. So whatever you choose you will be a minimum of £300 out of pocket !!


----------



## apaton

thank you !! , they are good at conning us :cry:, so if i have the meal seperate but in there hotel i dont have to pay the £300 ? im confused :haha: x


----------



## Miss_d

Did yous book with Thomas cook?


----------



## apaton

i will be :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> thank you !! , they are good at conning us :cry:, so if i have the meal seperate but in there hotel i dont have to pay the £300 ? im confused :haha: x

I know it is really confusing ! From what I have been told and read It seems that......

1. If you have your normal all inclusive meal at the hotel you have to pay £300.

2. If you don't have your reception at the hotel you have to pay £300.

OR

Have the full wedding reception with decorated table etc for 35 per head or more if you want a different food package.

HTHS Sorry if it still sounds confusing but to put it bluntly there is no way out of paying the £300. 

How many guests are you having ?


----------



## Miss_d

mama2b said:


> apaton said:
> 
> 
> thank you !! , they are good at conning us :cry:, so if i have the meal seperate but in there hotel i dont have to pay the £300 ? im confused :haha: x
> 
> I know it is really confusing ! From what I have been told and read It seems that......
> 
> 1. If you have your normal all inclusive meal at the meal hotel you have to pay £300.
> 
> 2. If you don't have your reception at the hotel you have to pay £300.
> 
> 3. Have the full wedding reception with decorated table etc for 35 per head or more if you want a different food package.
> 
> HTHS Sorry if it still sounds confusing but to put it bluntly there is no way out of paying the £300.
> 
> How many guests are you having ?Click to expand...

Is this with Thomas Cook, i was never told this, so basicly we will be another £300 out? were still waiting to recieve the wedding pack.


----------



## mama2b

Miss_d said:


> mama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaton said:
> 
> 
> thank you !! , they are good at conning us :cry:, so if i have the meal seperate but in there hotel i dont have to pay the £300 ? im confused :haha: x
> 
> I know it is really confusing ! From what I have been told and read It seems that......
> 
> 1. If you have your normal all inclusive meal at the meal hotel you have to pay £300.
> 
> 2. If you don't have your reception at the hotel you have to pay £300.
> 
> 3. Have the full wedding reception with decorated table etc for 35 per head or more if you want a different food package.
> 
> HTHS Sorry if it still sounds confusing but to put it bluntly there is no way out of paying the £300.
> 
> How many guests are you having ?Click to expand...
> 
> Is this with Thomas Cook, i was never told this, so basicly we will be another £300 out? were still waiting to recieve the wedding pack.Click to expand...

Yes Thomas Cook but its the Olympic Lagoon Resort. Your hotel hopefully won't charge extra ! 

Its a bit naughty really as I only found out about it because I emailed the hotel direct for a wedding pack and it was all detailed in there. Thomas Cook also told me at the time of booking but it should be in the brochure really as its just another hidden charge. 

I just realised its Euros not pounds as the brochure states that an admin fee of 300E is payable if you choose not to have the reception in the hotel.


----------



## Miss_d

Hopefully ours dont charge. We were planning on just booking a restauraunt while over there and just having a meal and drinks x


----------



## apaton

thank you for all the info :flower: i have checked out direct holidays and im getting my holiday nearly £800 cheaper than thomas cook , exact same flights and hotel , do you think thomas cook would price match ? x


----------



## mama2b

Miss_d said:


> Hopefully ours dont charge. We were planning on just booking a restauraunt while over there and just having a meal and drinks x

Your having your wedding in town hall aren't you ? Shouldn't think they would charge you.


----------



## Miss_d

mama2b said:


> Miss_d said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully ours dont charge. We were planning on just booking a restauraunt while over there and just having a meal and drinks x
> 
> Your having your wedding in town hall aren't you ? Shouldn't think they would charge you.Click to expand...

Yeah thats where were getting married. I hope they dont try and charge us. x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> thank you for all the info :flower: i have checked out direct holidays and im getting my holiday nearly £800 cheaper than thomas cook , exact same flights and hotel , do you think thomas cook would price match ? x

I honestly couldn't say but my local agent would only price match the TC website not direct holidays so I and all my guests get 10% off.

Have you been into the travel agent ? If not I would go in and have a chat with them, it might work out better for you to do a group booking or let everyone do there own thing. 

I have a girl that deals with everything for me, I either go in or just speak to her over the phone she is fab !


----------



## apaton

Miss d , it says in the small print in my wedding brochure if they charge or not , i think the town hall shouldnt :flower:

the thomas cook website is also cheaper than my travel agent " barrhead travel" i should probably just go direct through thomas cook :) x


----------



## nessajane

I'm getting married in Sep this in Nissi beach hotel :)


----------



## cherry22

Iv also found in our wedding pack theres another extra 170 euros for a decoration and clean up fee at the ceremoney that we wernt told about! it differs for different areas i know its more in paphos and maybe nissi beach, ill dig it out and put it on here! 

Because of all the extras how are you taking money???
We have worked out we need to take £1500-£2000 with us but i dnt know how to take it!!

xx


----------



## Miss_d

i am dreading my wedding pack coming through now :( we never budgeted for all those extras, i am hoping its different for me cos we choose to get married in the town hall.


----------



## cherry22

Here it is-

Extras-
280 euro for special marriage licence,

For all town hall weddings taking place after 2pm approximately 60 euro is payable locally in Aradipou, Ayia Napa and Paralimni town halls and 170 in Paphos,

For all civil wedding ceremonies being held in a hotel within the resorts of Ayia Napa, Nissi Bay, Protaras, Larnaca and Pernara nr Protaras, this local charge starts from 170 euro and is payable locally.
Hotels in Paphos, Coral and limassol its 125 euros. this is for the cover of the registrar to do the ceremoney and the hire and decoration of the standard wedding venue.

x


----------



## Miss_d

I knew about the 280euros and were getting married before 2pm so we dont have to pay the 170. Is that all the extras? does it say how much it would be to add on extra photography?


----------



## cherry22

As far as i know!

The extra photos are really pricey for what you get so we booked are own but here you go-
wedding dvd service only 450 euro
dvd full day 550
photos 30xcoloured(6x8)inc album 435
40xcoloured^^^^^^^^^475
50^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^540
digital album 1,500
15x sunset photos(6x8) 250
10x sunset(8x12) 250

Dvd and photo packs 30x coloured photos plus album and service only dvd -805
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 40x^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^-855
^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 40x coloured photos plus album and full day dvd - 955


but we just booked our own a cd of over 250 photos with sunset and getting ready for 650 euros!!

Then you get the free ones from thomas cook aswell!

x


----------



## Miss_d

Yeah they are pricey, so if i was to book my own photographer it would mean i would have two photograpthers cos i get 24 photos with the wedding package weve got, do you think that would be a bit of a pain for the photographers having another photographer there?


----------



## mama2b

nessajane said:


> I'm getting married in Sep this in Nissi beach hotel :)

LOVE that hotel, that was one of my original choices but I wanted one with more kids pools etc and I also have issues with paying for sunloungers ! lol. I am jealous you are going there :hugs:

All these extra charges are so annoying it probably does work out cheaper to get married in England after all, not that id want to now !

Do you also know that you need to get a signed affidavit by a soliciter ? If they are just signing a template you are made I don't think it costs to much but I read on one forum that it cost a couple £120 for each one !!! 

I think I need to do a list of extras so I can start budgeting properly.

I will take most of the money in euros but will take my bank card with me for back up.


----------



## cherry22

Miss_d- we get the 24 pics too but i wanted my own aswell so i emailed a few photographers out there and asked if it would be a problem one said it would be fine so i just emailed the wedding co-ordinator to let her know that id be having my own aswell! i origonally wanted to swap the free photos for something like a cake but they wouldnt let me!

Mama2b- Yeah thats another extra!!! i asked at a soliciters where i am and he said if i write it and all he has to do is sign it, its around £10 but if he writes it it'l be around £80, you do get a template in the pack but i worry that because its a legal document ill get it wrong so i might just get them to do it!!

Iv heard of a debit card type of thing that you can put your money on and you wont get charged for using it but i cant remember what its called! its for holidays! i would take cash but its alot of money to loose!!

x


----------



## Miss_d

Do you also know that you need to get a signed affidavit by a soliciter ? If they are just signing a template you are made I don't think it costs to much but I read on one forum that it cost a couple £120 for each one !!! 


What is that for? i never knew that either?


----------



## apaton

:shock: this wedding is gettin more expensive by the day :shock:


----------



## Miss_d

apaton said:


> :shock: this wedding is gettin more expensive by the day :shock:

here here :flower:


----------



## mama2b

Miss_d said:


> Do you also know that you need to get a signed affidavit by a soliciter ? If they are just signing a template you are made I don't think it costs to much but I read on one forum that it cost a couple £120 for each one !!!
> 
> 
> What is that for? i never knew that either?

Have you got the Thomas Cook weddings brochure ? Its under the Cyprus small print section. Its basically a solicitor signing some information declaring that you are free to marry.


----------



## apaton

im finally going to book tomorrow but im worrying about all these extras :wacko: thomas cook dont give much away :rolleyes:


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> im finally going to book tomorrow but im worrying about all these extras :wacko: thomas cook dont give much away :rolleyes:

YAY ! 

I know its really annoying, they should make the information clearer. I will go mad if there are any more charges in my wedding pack !! 

Did you get your price match ?


----------



## apaton

i got barrhead travel to match thomas cook so thats 300 off my holiday :wohoo: , i couldnt get direct holiday price match as thats only an online companty :(, i have just checked the back of the TC wedding brochure i didnt know about the extra 280 euros for the marriage license its crazy :wacko: im going into see them tomorrow and im going to ask about the hotel extras , the travel agent was supposed to find this out for me !, have you got your wedding date through yet?


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> i got barrhead travel to match thomas cook so thats 300 off my holiday :wohoo: , i couldnt get direct holiday price match as thats only an online companty :(, i have just checked the back of the TC wedding brochure i didnt know about the extra 280 euros for the marriage license its crazy :wacko: im going into see them tomorrow and im going to ask about the hotel extras , the travel agent was supposed to find this out for me !, have you got your wedding date through yet?

No, they told me it would be between 4-6 weeks but you usually get the date you request. I need to call them tomorrow as I requested the friday or the monday but when I checked the brochure I realised that they charge £30 if your request a change of date so I want to make sure they have Friday as my first choice !!! I wanted to marry on the Saturday but didn't realise until I booked that you can't get married on a weekend and I don't want to wait until the monday as we will have been there a week.

Its so bloody confusing. I just want the date so I can get the invitations printed, most of my guests have already booked and at this rate there will be no rooms left for the others so its pretty pointless sending invitations in 6 weeks time :wacko:


----------



## apaton

it is very confusing :wacko:, i didnt know you could request a date , i thought they just sent it :haha: i was telling my guests they cant book till i get my date as there is only 2 flights a week and we have to be in the country 3 days ohh i wonder what date i should request haha , im flying on a wed i think so it would be at least tuesday befor i can get married :wacko: x


----------



## mama2b

You might get away with a Monday, or even a Friday if you count that as the third day ??? Not sure how it works. 

Im not looking forward to the flight with a three year old. It was bad enough doing 2 hours to Spain. Everyone else is flying out 3 days after us so its not even like they can help us entertain him !


----------



## apaton

i know my LO will be 2, 6 days before we go , fun times :haha: , at least theres a kids club at the hotel, although ive never let him go anywhere like that yet, im sure it will be good , hotel has fab reviews, have you picked your dress yet?


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> i know my LO will be 2, 6 days before we go , fun times :haha: , at least theres a kids club at the hotel, although ive never let him go anywhere like that yet, im sure it will be good , hotel has fab reviews, have you picked your dress yet?

Dress is a sore point at the moment !! :cry:

Got all excited this morning when a fat thomas cook envelope popped though letter box, turned out to be the confirmation booking for OH's mum, sisters, etc. Gutted !!!!


----------



## apaton

aww mama b :cry:

well i have a big fat dispointment today :grr: :cry:
i went to book my wedding and the prices travel agent came back with are rediculous sp? prices!!!, they want 60 euro to get me guests in aI for the day and even if i dont have my reception there they still have to pay to watch !! then they want almost 1300 for my wedding in the garden i ahve told them im not paying this and im looking at going with an independent company i have found with great reviews im fuming !! :cry:
p.s. this isnt including the sperate meals for the 60 euro my guests would still have to que up at the buffet with other holiday guests :grr:


----------



## mama2b

Is this with the independent agent ???

I really think you should go into Thomas cook. The brochure price for the garden wedding 969 I think and it's 40euros if guests want a drinks package only or they can pay as they go. They don't have to pay to go into hotel. I think ur travel agent is trying to rip you off, don't forget the hotel is exclusive to Thomas cook so they have the best prices.


----------



## apaton

she said she phoned the hotel and spoke to the wedding co ordinator and for 2012 the prices are up to 60 euro :cry: i dont know what to do ? have you had your wedding pack yet? i cant believe they would charge 60 euro for people to watch a ceremony :wacko: i might leave it a few weeks and try phone them myself, i really love it but if it is that amount im not prepared to pay all that :grr:


----------



## Miss_d

apaton said:


> she said she phoned the hotel and spoke to the wedding co ordinator and for 2012 the prices are up to 60 euro :cry: i dont know what to do ? have you had your wedding pack yet? i cant believe they would charge 60 euro for people to watch a ceremony :wacko: i might leave it a few weeks and try phone them myself, i really love it but if it is that amount im not prepared to pay all that :grr:

That is really expensive, i wouldnt pay that either. x


----------



## mama2b

I think that it might be because you are booking through an independant agent then as that is not the price I have to pay and in the original email (the one that i bloody deleted!) it says 40euros for a drinks package which guests do not have to buy they can either pay as they go or drink nothing lol. I think there was a more expensive option of 60euros for an inclusive day pass but I doubt anyone will want that as my guests won't be arriving until late afternoon and I will have paid for evening meal.

The email did make a very big point of reccommending that bookings go through Thomas Cook as they are the exclusive agents so that is the only reason I can think of why you are getting different prices.

Why don't you book through Thomas Cook ? 

BTW I have made it clear to all my guests that those not staying in the hotel will have to purchase a drinks pass or payg. Im not prepared to pay for anyone that isn't staying in the hotel ! Im paying for the reception meals at 35 per head there is no way im forking out for their drinks to !!! :haha:

Have you got the TC Wedding brochure ? This is a link to the Olympic Lagoon Resort with the wedding package prices, the top one is £969 so ive no idea where they are getting your price from.


----------



## mama2b

Oops forgot link

https://www.brochure-store.co.uk/Brochures/Thomas-Cook/TCTTWED112/cyprus/Pages22


----------



## apaton

i think ill go look at thomas cook then! i thought barrhead travel where good :cry: x


----------



## Miss_d

My wedding pack is in. Thomas cook just phoned. I've to collect it tomorrow


----------



## apaton

:happydance: miss d u must be excited :wohoo:, also where in scotland you from? im from scotland too :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

Fab, will you be ready and waiting at 9am for the doors to open lol ? 

Apaton, don't get to excited but I think I might be having the information pack emailed to me in the next 10mins or so, if you send me your email address I will forward it to you asap ! 

Can I ask you guys your opinion about invites ? 

I have some in mind that are passport style, the sample I have been sent is pink/purple colour scheme and they look gorgeous but I won't be having these colours feature in the wedding. Do you think it matters ? The designer has suggested that could I have cream and gold as its more neutral, and I would be happy to have those colours feature in decorations etc. The problem I have is that I don't think the invitations look as eye catching in more neutral colours. I very much doubt that I will be getting any extras from her like place cards so its not like I need everything to match. Do you think anyone would notice or even care that the invite colours don't feature elsewhere in the wedding ?


----------



## apaton

ohhh mamab thank uuuu :flower:

i dont think it would matter about the colours matching ,it wouldnt bother me at all :), i would buy the eye catching ones :thumbup: x


----------



## mama2b

Ive emailed it to you !!! 

It took a few minutes for it to come through as the file is massive !


----------



## apaton

eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :wohoo: what do you thinnk of it ? x


----------



## Miss_d

Apaton I am from Glasgow but now in Motherwell. Mama2b I can't wait I will be there for shop opening although after seeing what some of the prices are like in others wedding packs xx


----------



## apaton

ohhh im from glasgow too :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

I want my wedding pack now, want to know the date !! 

Did the email answer all your questions ? The only thing I didn't realise is that guests HAVE to buy a drinks pass, I was under the impression that was optional. I can kind of understand why they need it otherwise the day quests would probably just scrounge drinks of the AI guests. 

Not sure how im going to word that in my invitations, for a couple thats going to be 80euros just for one nights worth of drinks !! Then they will have to get a taxi back to their accommodation, gonna be an expensive night !


----------



## Miss_d

apaton said:


> ohhh im from glasgow too :flower: x

Where abouts?


----------



## Miss_d

Picking up my wedding pack this morning and i am excited and nervous, how sad lol


----------



## apaton

miss d im from barrhead , thats soo exciting your picking it up :wohoo: :wohoo:

mamab , it was a great help thank you soo much !!, i still think ill try phone and see if they can email 2012n prices , maybe my travel agent didnt know about the drinks package as she said the 60 euros my guests where to pay was for AI x


----------



## mama2b

Miss_d said:


> Picking up my wedding pack this morning and i am excited and nervous, how sad lol

Any interesting info in it !?!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave: me and oh have decided on a new venue ,still cyprus but got it for an amazing price:flower: its the garden of eden if anyone wants to have a wee look , i just cant afford the olympic lagoon wedding and theyve pissed me off with making us buy passes :haha: x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> hi ladies :wave: me and oh have decided on a new venue ,still cyprus but got it for an amazing price:flower: its the garden of eden if anyone wants to have a wee look , i just cant afford the olympic lagoon wedding and theyve pissed me off with making us buy passes :haha: x

Oooooh ive heard that place has great reviews :)

Which hotel will you stay in ?

Yes the passes are annoying. Luckily most of my guests are staying in hotel so not something ive had to worry about.


----------



## Miss_d

mama2b said:


> Miss_d said:
> 
> 
> Picking up my wedding pack this morning and i am excited and nervous, how sad lol
> 
> Any interesting info in it !?!Click to expand...

just giving me the prices of the extras which are a fortune, andabout the paperwork x


----------



## apaton

im not sure yet , garden of eden is pretty bokked up so im trying to figure out a date it cant be a wed as thats when the flights are and the thurs, fri sat and monday are booked :wacko: might have to change the week , were looking at the dome family hotel its a 4 star AI but quite a bit cheaper than the olympic :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

Arrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

NIGHTMARE

My OH's best man was supposed to pay his deposit today. Turns out his brother, who would of been coming with him said that he didn't really know much about the deposit and couldn't afford it. They've known the prices for a month and that we would be booking a destination wedding since Christmas. The BM has now said that because his brother has pulled out he is going to look at a hotel which is 4 miles away or wait until last minute to book. If it was anybody else there would be no problem, but he's the bloody BM we have to know if he will be there.

I knew this would happen he is an absolute liability if it was a weddding in this country it would be anyones guess if he'd even turn up ! 

Im not sure what to do now, there is no-one else that could be a stand in BM and I really can't see him coming. The hotel has sold out of standard rooms the week we are going and the only ones left are upgrade so its pretty unlikely that he will get a last minute deal and even if he wanted to risk it I certainly don't want to pay for his suit etc, then him end up as a no show !

Are your OH's having best men ?


----------



## apaton

argghh mamab nightmare!! im the same with bridesmaids im giving them a cut off date to book :blush: :haha: i need to know if im paying for dresses or not !

my oh is having a best man but its his brother:flower: is there any singles he could share a room with ? x


----------



## Miss_d

My OH isn't as such but our son will be his best man and we will get an adult to sign the paperwork. X


----------



## mama2b

I don't think anyone would want to, he practically lives in squalor !! He is a nice guy but he just seems to drag himself along from day to day :wacko:

He's text me to say he has sorted a different hotel and flights, but I don't think he has actually booked yet.

The thing that has really annoyed me is that I told him and all my other guests that if they didn't book the same time as us the price would probably go up, its increased by nearly £100 because all of the standard rooms have sold out and its only sea view, suites etc that are left. If he had booked when we did there would be no problem, I don't know how my OH can be so calm, I would be doing my nut if it was my best friend messing me about !! 

Note to self - Do not ever divorce and marry for 2nd time - to much hassle !!!


----------



## mama2b

Miss_d said:


> My OH isn't as such but our son will be his best man and we will get an adult to sign the paperwork. X

Ive already bagged my son to walk down aisle with me :yipee:


----------



## apaton

im supposed to be having 3 bridesmaids i know two wont go though, they will say they will till the last minute, so ive decided if theyve not booked 6 months before they can come but i cant wait about to find dresses any later :haha: my little mans walking down the aisle with me too :cloud9: x


----------



## mama2b

Im starting to think my wedding is cursed !! 

Aside from all the dramas with people booking/not booking I now have a dress problem.

I ordered one in the sale from debenhams, it fits like a glove and is exactly what I wanted.....the problem is its got make up all down the front (bust area) and they have sold out of the dress, its also been discontinued so zero chance of a replacement :(

I asked them if they would discount the cost of dry cleaning but they said they will only knock 20% off which is about £20 !!! Dry cleaning a wedding dress is around £90 :cry:


----------



## apaton

mama b i hope you got your dress:cry:

olympic lagoon emailed the package so ive emailed them a few questions before i decided :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> mama b i hope you got your dress:cry:
> 
> olympic lagoon emailed the package so ive emailed them a few questions before i decided :flower: x

The dress saga is ongoning......

I thought you had decided on a different hotel ? I had an email from them to, god knows why it takes them so long to reply ! Im still waiting for my wedding date, can't get the invitations printed without it !


----------



## apaton

i had decided on the garden of eden but ive not booked yet and then olympic finally emailed me back , but if they havent emailed me by the time im booking ill just go with garden of eden :wacko: (they emailed me the thing you fowarded me )


----------



## mama2b

Have you heard anything back ? 

I had an email from the head office asking for feedback !?!!!! I replied saying the info pack was great but it took several weeks to send. I also said that a reply should be received within 48 hours.

I still haven't had my date confirmed going to call the Thomas Cook today.


----------



## apaton

oh noo mamab i hope you get it soon:cry: , i have heard nothing back either :wacko: were just going with garden of eden just about to email them with some dates to see hwat they have free, did u ever get the 2012 package from your place :flower: x


----------



## mama2b

No but I think when you book in 2011 you pay 2011 prices even if your getting married the following year.

Still waiting on my wedding date ! 

What hotel are you going to stay in whilst you are out there?


----------



## apaton

Oh I didnt know that,that's quite good,were going to dome beach family hotel x


----------



## apaton

How strange got an email from olympic this morning after you asking me lol, they never said anything bout honouring this years prices they are working on 2012 brochure and she said I should wait to c that before making up my mind ,she sent me a few pics from it but it's still not enough to sway me at the moment ,it is beautiful though ! X p.S can forward email if u like


----------



## mama2b

Hey everyone,

Hows the wedding plans coming along, I have had a nightmare with TC, when I was still in the enquiry stage they couldn't do enough now its booked they couldn't care less !! 

Having been chasing them for over a week to confirm the date of the wedding and finally had it confirmed on Friday that they have it booked in for the day after everyone arrives :growlmad: The flight doesn't even get in until the evening so they won't even have been there 12 hours before they have to start getting ready for a wedding. I didn't even request that date, ive told them if they don't get it sorted im either going to cancel the entire booking or they can move us all FOC to another week with a suitable date !!


----------



## apaton

Hey mama b that's awful the way you have been treated by them !!unfortunatley my guests come the night before my wedding too but it was the only way I could work it with me being in the country 3days ,I really hope they sort something out for you this is meant to be a happy time and the added stress is not needed :hugs: x


----------



## cherry22

That sounds awful!! they must be able to move your day a ceremoney is only 10-15 mins so they must be able to! Im glad you've put your foot down!

Iv been trying to organise my reception meal but my emails wont go through to the hotel so im going to have to email the TC rep!

Im also toying with ideas for favours (was thinking flower seeds!) but i dont think ill bother seems like alot of hastle trying to get them over and i know my family wont mind!

xx


----------



## mama2b

It gets even worse !!

I still haven't heard anything back about the date, ive phoned the weddings team and they are not interested and ive emailed the hotel direct, still no reply from them and now to top it off I have some information on the 2012 prices.

Apparently (this is what I have read on their fb page) to hire the reception venue it is an additional 550 euros plus the 35 euros per head for food etc. I have left a message at TC this morning to get this confirmed.

The bottom line is we can't and won't be paying it so what the hell do I do now ? I am so stressed over the whole thing my mouth is covered in coldsores and ulcers. I actually feel like crying everyday, its turning into a nightmare :cry:

Im not just saying this but I really want to cancel the whole thing and just go to barbados on our own and then come back and have party, no extra costs just me, oh and lo. Problem is that we now have three couples that have booked independantly and if we manage to get TC to refund all the deposits on our group booking because they have messed us about it won't cover the other people that have booked via different websites. What can I do im so fed up.


----------



## cherry22

Oh god that sounds a nightmare! It shouldnt be feeling this way its your bloody wedding day!! Did you book through an actual TC shop or online? because i would go into the shop and speak with whoever booked it to start with!

Id say you want answers now or you will cancel and book with another travel agent!

I dont know what eles to say other than im sorry they are being so shit! xx


----------



## honeybee2

I would march down there hun and give them hell. This is the only thing about a destination wedding- its out of your control. xx


----------



## apaton

mama B im fuming for you!!!!i think its 250 deposit for wedding isnt it? might be easier to cancel then but keep your hotel! i can give you details of my package in the garden of eden and maybe change your venue i know it isnt what you wanted but it would mean you get your day and the guests dont need to cancel :hugs::hugs: x

cherry i was thinking of giving litle fans as favours but might not bother with anything as im having a reception back home x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> mama B im fuming for you!!!!i think its 250 deposit for wedding isnt it? might be easier to cancel then but keep your hotel! i can give you details of my package in the garden of eden and maybe change your venue i know it isnt what you wanted but it would mean you get your day and the guests dont need to cancel :hugs::hugs: x
> 
> cherry i was thinking of giving litle fans as favours but might not bother with anything as im having a reception back home x

Yes that would be great if you could email me details of your package !

I think if I do end up cancelling the wedding at the hotel they will refund the deposit as its there fault and I will kick a massive fuss up if they try and wriggle out of it.

I spoke to agents again today and the Friday and Monday are all booked up, so its thursday or nothing :devil: if they guests were flying in at 10am it wouldn't be so bad but the flight doesn't even land until Wednesday at 4pm and the way my luck is going it would be no suprise at all if the flight got delayed !!! 

Oh there was one alternative, the cheaper venue is available but its right next to the swimming pool. If I went for that then I would be expecting some sort of compensation, free champagne etc ! As although its still a nice venue its not the one I wanted.

They are adamant that I won't have to pay 550 euros so at least thats one thing.


----------



## mama2b

Flower seeds sound like a great idea for favours, I might have them at the party in UK but im not going to bother in Cyprus because I will then have to get all the guests another set at the reception when we get home. That sounds tight doesn't it lol


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> mama B im fuming for you!!!!i think its 250 deposit for wedding isnt it? might be easier to cancel then but keep your hotel! i can give you details of my package in the garden of eden and maybe change your venue i know it isnt what you wanted but it would mean you get your day and the guests dont need to cancel :hugs::hugs: x
> 
> cherry i was thinking of giving litle fans as favours but might not bother with anything as im having a reception back home x

Hi, so sorry didn't get back to you about the email address.

Cyprus is all sorted now, I did get an info pack from garden of eden but as we had already booked Olympic for accomodation we would loose out on a lot of the free extras if we held wedding elsewhere :(

My wedding is going to be time/day I requested thanks to the hotel sorting it out, as for Thomas Cook I am not happy and will be complaining in writing at some point. Basically after arguing it out over the phone and promising to call me back the next day I heard nothing for a week then had a voicemail asking me to call them, I never did as I have decided to make all contact via the hotel now.

I have booked the UK reception so thats all sorted to its just extras and our clothes that we need to buy.

Hows everyones plans coming along ?


----------



## apaton

Don't worry abOut it glad it's all sorted :thumbup: now you can relax and get on with the fun stuff !!

I've not gone anything else yet I think I'll go look at dresses in October that's next on my list :) x


----------



## cherry22

Glad you got it all sorted out! Im contacting the hotel straight aswell just cut out the middle man really i get a much faster reply! 
My dress has gone to have the alterations which im abit worried about, i have finally found the shoes! I got a pair and then changed my mind so ill have to sell them!
Just saving up for spending money now! still doesnt feel real yet, i get pangs of excitement!!

Oh yeah i need to sort out our avidavit at some point aswell!!

xx


----------



## mama2b

avidavit ??? Do you mean affidavit :haha:

I am going dress shopping tomorrow. Im more worried about OH than me, he is not a suit person and we are struggling to find a beach/casual style suit for him.

How much are you all budgeting for your UK reception ? x


----------



## cherry22

Yeah my bad!!!

We are not planning at the moment because the wedding has cleared us out! If we do, do it it will be as cheep as possible!!
x


----------



## cherry22

Hey everyone!

quick question are you writing your own affidavits out and then getting the solicitor to stamp it or are you getting them the write it on headed paper?????

Iv just got a quote for £7 but thats me writing it out as its a legal paper i dont want to muck it up!!!

xx


----------



## Miss_d

i am getting a solicitor to do mine saves any hassle


----------



## apaton

I'll get a Solicitor to do mine too I think. :flower: x


----------



## cherry22

I booked in to have a solicitor do ours aswell i thought its to risky to diy i didnt want to get our there and it was wrong even if it is going to cost £72!!!


----------



## mama2b

cherry22 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> quick question are you writing your own affidavits out and then getting the solicitor to stamp it or are you getting them the write it on headed paper?????
> 
> Iv just got a quote for £7 but thats me writing it out as its a legal paper i dont want to muck it up!!!
> 
> xx

Im going to do the same.

I would get a solicitor to do it but we have gone way, way over budget so I will have to see how funds are closer to the time.


----------



## cherry22

I have another question!

Can the witnesses be related to either of you?? Im not sure if they can or not!?

x


----------



## apaton

Cherry I think they can , well I hope so because oh brother is one :flower: x


----------



## cherry22

Im stressing now!!!

Are you ladies just having the free bouquet with the packedge? Im really fussy and i have lots of mag cut outs of the flowers i would like which will mean ill have to upgrade the flowers but i know they charge over the odds and you wont actually know what they look like till the day, which im loosing sleep over!!!

So i dont know wether to sort out a bouquet and button holes my self before we fly from a different florist, but then what do i do with my free one?????
Or shall i just trust that they will be able to sort out what i want in time! I thought that they have to order in some flowers?????

xx


----------



## mama2b

cherry22 said:


> Im stressing now!!!
> 
> Are you ladies just having the free bouquet with the packedge? Im really fussy and i have lots of mag cut outs of the flowers i would like which will mean ill have to upgrade the flowers but i know they charge over the odds and you wont actually know what they look like till the day, which im loosing sleep over!!!
> 
> So i dont know wether to sort out a bouquet and button holes my self before we fly from a different florist, but then what do i do with my free one?????
> Or shall i just trust that they will be able to sort out what i want in time! I thought that they have to order in some flowers?????
> 
> xx

You could always get some silk flowers, I have seen a few websites and the look gorgeous. I think I may do this as its one less thing to worry about !


----------



## apaton

I get some flowers from my venue they look dine but I might change or upgrade if they don't match my colour scheme !

When did or will you ladies send out invites , with the wedding being abroad and randoms inviting themselves I think I should do it soonish
:flower: x


----------



## Dani Rose

cherry22 said:


> Im one!!
> 
> We fly out on the 2nd october to limassol, staying at the st rapael resort.
> Getting married on the 6th and we have about 9 or 10 people coming!
> Im pretty much sorted i have-
> 
> Dress,
> shoes,
> tiara,
> veil (which i might not wear),
> jewllery,
> make up,
> OH suit,
> shirt and tie,
> DS suit,
> Photographer,
> Now its just to find a cake shop there to do one for us as the hotel gave us a price list that was way to much for what it is and confetti!
> so a few little bits still to do!
> 
> I looked at olyimpic lagoon its looks lovely!!
> xx


I was a cyprus bride, I almost didnt wear a veil but borrowed one at the last minute, SO glad I wore it in the end! I took it out after some pics to party :happydance:

We also thought the same about the cake, our hairdresser picked us up one for 16 euros on the day!!! Chocolate and scrummy :thumbup:


----------



## Dani Rose

I havent read every post yet ladies but any help u need give me a shout.

We booked everything bar the wedding ourselves and were married at Geroskipou town hall. We used easy jet for flights and booked private appartments ourselves as did all the guests. We got a penthouse for 2 weeks and return flights for 4 for £1500!

Everything came in a lot cheaper than paying a planner to arrange it and we got more for our money!

Ive got names of loads of people if anyone needs anything x


----------



## cherry22

Mamab- I have got a silk bouquet which i like but my mum said its the only day you can have what you want and you dont want to look back at pics and regret it and i see her point i dont think you can compare the two the ones i have are absolutly fine and you wouldnt even know unless you were close up but its thye fact that i know!!!

I think im just being picky but i do kind of wish id never bought them and saved the money for real ones!!

Im actually wishing i hadnt booked it with TC i have basicly book most things myself because i dont want the bog basic stuff now i just feel like what a waste of money!!

Dani rose- Im hoping it wont be to windy because id really like to wear the veil but we will see!
Luckly my brother in laws parents live about half an hour from limassol so they can hopefully find me a decent florist and bakers for a cake Thomas cook want 85 euros for a 1 tier sponge cake!!!

x


----------



## cherry22

apaton said:


> I get some flowers from my venue they look dine but I might change or upgrade if they don't match my colour scheme !
> 
> When did or will you ladies send out invites , with the wedding being abroad and randoms inviting themselves I think I should do it soonish
> :flower: x


I think i sent mine around 10 months before so people can book time off work and save up! not that many are comming!!! 
x


----------



## hulahoop09

We got married in Cyprus in Oct 2009 at Ayia Napa Town Hall. I booked the hotel etc myself and used Olympic Holidays to sort the wedding out. We didnt have any guests (MIL turned up as a suprise and for that reason I wouldnt use Olympic Holidays again but other than that they did a great job). Our photographer was from Photopia (booked through olympic) and was fab!!! We want to renew our vows and I would deffo use them again. Here are some of our pics (v.windy, excuse my screwed up face as I am not too good with the sun but the photographer sorted this and got some great shots!! :) ) We stayed at the Napa Plaza Hotel & I booked flights with monarch and transfer with grabthatcab I think it was. We paid approx £900 for 10 nights b&b and we had the honeymoon suite on our wedding night which was lovely. 

https://www.steshell.gettingmarried.co.uk/viewimages.php?galid=1873

if you need any help give me a shout!


xx


----------



## apaton

I love your photos hulahoop :cloud9: x


----------



## jessica716

Hey Ladies...

do you mind if i join you??

I'm getting married at st Georges Chapel in Paphos on the 29/8/12

I've got my dress, venue, photographer...all i need to sort are rings...suits and reception now....

Currently in the process of choosing my flowers and on the hunt for a tiara as well as a little suit for LO :happydance:

https://1.2.3.9/bmi/www.paphosfinder.com/weddings/wedding-images/st-george-church.jpg

https://1.2.3.11/bmi/i1.ukbride.co.uk/images/$sckJiqOh19FshlWDXwO7NKZw/normal/190x290/11091-v2-rgb_a3-jpg.jpeg


----------



## apaton

Hi Jessica :wave:your getting married 15 days before me, I was just working out that it's 13 more pays eekkk doesn't seem long when you say it like that :) x


----------



## jessica716

apaton said:


> Hi Jessica :wave:your getting married 15 days before me, I was just working out that it's 13 more pays eekkk doesn't seem long when you say it like that :) x

oh god that doesn't sound far away when you put it like that!

where in cyprus are you getting married? :happydance:


----------



## apaton

I'm getting married at garden of Eden nissi bay I can't wait :) xx


----------



## Dani Rose

cherry22 said:


> Mamab- I have got a silk bouquet which i like but my mum said its the only day you can have what you want and you dont want to look back at pics and regret it and i see her point i dont think you can compare the two the ones i have are absolutly fine and you wouldnt even know unless you were close up but its thye fact that i know!!!
> 
> I think im just being picky but i do kind of wish id never bought them and saved the money for real ones!!
> 
> Dani rose- Im hoping it wont be to windy because id really like to wear the veil but we will see!
> Luckly my brother in laws parents live about half an hour from limassol so they can hopefully find me a decent florist and bakers for a cake Thomas cook want 85 euros for a 1 tier sponge cake!!!
> 
> x


I had fake flowers and you would never know, didnt bother me either as they lasted for the home leg too! And looked great in pics! 

People actually thought they were real :)

As for wind, we didnt have any or much that I recall, it was boiling hot so we would have been glad of some to be honest!!

Veils can look really nice in pics with wind though! Ive seen some great pics taken on a Scottish windy day! 

Good you have ppl living nearby, Im sure you will get it all sorted out.

I just decided as it was abroad, not to sweat the small stuff, cake is cake, flowers are flowers etc. Guests never notice the little details its just us wanting it all "perfect" and your day will be just that whatever way you plan it, as once you say "I DO" to your prince the rest is just a blur! Awww im so jealous as i wish I was still awaiting my day haha! x


----------



## hulahoop09

apaton said:


> I love your photos hulahoop :cloud9: x

Thanks I really do love them!!!


xx


----------



## mama2b

Dani Rose said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> Mamab- I have got a silk bouquet which i like but my mum said its the only day you can have what you want and you dont want to look back at pics and regret it and i see her point i dont think you can compare the two the ones i have are absolutly fine and you wouldnt even know unless you were close up but its thye fact that i know!!!
> 
> I think im just being picky but i do kind of wish id never bought them and saved the money for real ones!!
> 
> Dani rose- Im hoping it wont be to windy because id really like to wear the veil but we will see!
> Luckly my brother in laws parents live about half an hour from limassol so they can hopefully find me a decent florist and bakers for a cake Thomas cook want 85 euros for a 1 tier sponge cake!!!
> 
> x
> 
> 
> I had fake flowers and you would never know, didnt bother me either as they lasted for the home leg too! And looked great in pics!
> 
> People actually thought they were real :)
> 
> As for wind, we didnt have any or much that I recall, it was boiling hot so we would have been glad of some to be honest!!
> 
> Veils can look really nice in pics with wind though! Ive seen some great pics taken on a Scottish windy day!
> 
> Good you have ppl living nearby, Im sure you will get it all sorted out.
> 
> I just decided as it was abroad, not to sweat the small stuff, cake is cake, flowers are flowers etc. Guests never notice the little details its just us wanting it all "perfect" and your day will be just that whatever way you plan it, as once you say "I DO" to your prince the rest is just a blur! Awww im so jealous as i wish I was still awaiting my day haha! xClick to expand...

You look gorgeous in your pic ! 

I am pretty sure im going to have silk flowers so I can reuse them for the wedding reception when we get back !!

I still haven't found a wedding dress, everyone keeps asking me and its really stressing me out :dohh: Ive got flower girl dresses so at least thats one thing that is sorted.

Has anyone else found that its more expensive getting married abroad than you first thought ? Im actually dreading more people accepting invites as its 42 euros per person for the reception meal and ive still got a family of 5 deciding if they will come, plus another 3 or 4 couples. I think its going to cost us around 1000 euros at this rate which we don't have. 

My OH is having serious money problems (self employed) and rather than paying off the holiday/wedding we seem to be racking up costs by the day !!!!!


----------



## jessica716

We aren't having a reception when we are over there, instead our wedding coordinators have just booked a table at a restaurant for us for after the wedding and will will decorate the table (trying to get a private room which we are told is free to use also!)

That way people can order what they want or just come for a drink as I know several of OH's friends are very fussy eaters and would pretty much refuse most of what i get at in the reception menus so i don't see the point in paying 42euros for them not to eat anything!


----------



## apaton

Mama b it's alot dearer than what I first thought I have cut my guest list right down to close family and friends and that's about 30 people by the time I have a reception back home I'll have spent wayyyyyy over what I first thought it would be :wacko: x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> Mama b it's alot dearer than what I first thought I have cut my guest list right down to close family and friends and that's about 30 people by the time I have a reception back home I'll have spent wayyyyyy over what I first thought it would be :wacko: x

Do you think all of the people you invite will come ?

We have about 16 confirmed guests and we haven't even sent the invites yet.

Jessica, Im thinking the same thing about guests not eating the set meal. We are in an all inclusive hotel so I could just have a table set up and eat from the buffet which will save us a fortune but won't be quite same experience as im hoping for. Don't have to make any decisions until we are there so I think I will just see how much the final numbers come to.

Went dress shopping today found one that I like but its a corset and so bloody uncomfortable, seriously don't fancy wearing that all day !!!


----------



## apaton

I'm thinking the 30 will come and 5 Children as this is mostly family 

I wouldn't want to ne uncomfortable either what dress is it ? I've fell in love with maggie sottero Nora but I've not tried it on lol x


----------



## mama2b

apaton said:


> I'm thinking the 30 will come and 5 Children as this is mostly family
> 
> I wouldn't want to ne uncomfortable either what dress is it ? I've fell in love with maggie sottero Nora but I've not tried it on lol x

Its by eternity ?? Its like a strapless a line dress which isn't really what I wanted but it suits me and I get a a free veil which is normally £125 ! I don't think I will have it purely because its corseted It was fine stood up but when I sat down it was awful !!! 

I would try it on asap to see if you feel comfortable x


----------



## jessica716

mama2b..... Its good you don't need to decide until you get there, gives you plenty of time to decide!!

Purely for budgets sake there is no way on earth we could pay for a reception at 42Euro pp. plus drinks on top.... 

Considering that the wedding venue and holiday don't cost a great deal its amazing how quickly the costs mount up :dohh:

My dress is lovely but due to getting married in August i'm intending to wear it for the ceremony and sunset pictures but i have a feeling will be farrrrr too hot to wear all day!! :shrug: Yet another expense if i'm going to have to buy an alternative dress for the meal!!


----------



## mama2b

Girls,

If any of you are planning to have 'fake' flowers just came across this website after seeing it in my wedding magazine 

https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/

I am going to order some samples, will let you know what they are like !


----------



## cherry22

Is enyone else thinking of adding some vows of your own?

I have just seen the cival wedding vows and i really dont want to say 'to be my SPOUSE' i wanted to say my husband! 

They are not the most romantic of vows either they sound very legal!!!

So i was thinking of doing some of our own that would mean more to us iv printed off loads of helpfull samples and iv emailed the wedding co-ordinater so we will see!! 

I dont have long so i hope i get a reply soon!! (iv been waiting over a week for a reply from the last one!!)

x


----------



## mama2b

cherry22 said:


> Is enyone else thinking of adding some vows of your own?
> 
> I have just seen the cival wedding vows and i really dont want to say 'to be my SPOUSE' i wanted to say my husband!
> 
> They are not the most romantic of vows either they sound very legal!!!
> 
> So i was thinking of doing some of our own that would mean more to us iv printed off loads of helpfull samples and iv emailed the wedding co-ordinater so we will see!!
> 
> I dont have long so i hope i get a reply soon!! (iv been waiting over a week for a reply from the last one!!)
> 
> x

Mmmmmm spouse isn't exactly what if imagined saying !!! Can you change it to husband ?

I must admit I haven't considered writing our own, I wouldn't know where to start :dohh:

Can you all have a look at my wedding website please ?

https://www.marsh-wedding.gettingmarried.co.uk/

Its very much a work in progress and please excuse the pic on the homepage, its the only recent picture I have on my PC I need to find a better one. We'd been at Weston Super Mare all day so my hair was a bit windswept and make up non existant !! 

What other information do you think I should add at this stage or have I got it covered ?


----------



## cherry22

Iv read that you cant change it because for it to be legal over there it has to be read word for word!

I got a reply and we can add our own so iv given loads of sample vows to my OH so he can just copy parts of them!! (he is'nt the most romantic!!)


Just looked a your website Its lovely and i really like the picture its natural!!
xx


----------



## apaton

Love the website mama b !!

Cherry I would also like to add my own vows I wonder if they will let us .:) xEta just notices just over three weeks for you are you excited :) xx


----------



## bornthiswayxo

God, I would love to be a cyprus bride!!
However I always sunburn so maybe not haha!


----------



## cherry22

Im getting excited now but im also stressing about getting all the stuff out there!!

I picked my dress up yesterday so it feels abit more real but untill we get out there i dont think it will!!!

x


----------



## Miss_d

Just wondering if any of you are just going over their to get married without adding on any extras? weve booked our package with thomas cook and also the holiday with them, the only extras ive booked is to get my hair and make up done.


----------



## jessica716

I've not booked any extras with them only changed the flowers...

We're not having a reception just organising a meal for us all at a local restaurant
I'm doing my own hair ad make up
and i've booked a private photographer who lives in cyprus...


----------



## cherry22

Yeah im only changing the flowers and maybe a cake but the extras are soooo much more money then doing yourself or finding your own!!

Im doing my own hair and make up and iv booked my own photographer!!

xx


----------



## apaton

Thought I'd bump this back up :D , just over a week cherry :happydance:, when do you fly out?

How's everyone else's plans comming along :flower: x


----------



## Miss_d

am i the only one thats not planning much? ive booked the holiday/wedding the only organising ive got to do is get that paid off, my dress is ordered and paid, just need to pay the deposit for my hair and make up which i am doing today and get the outfits for my flower girls, fiance and son. Then will try book a restaraunt over there for the meal. Oh and ive just seen my dream wedding shoes reduced, need to check the finances and hope i can order them x


----------



## cherry22

Iv been sooo busy getting things ready!! We fly out sunday at 7am, its my little mans first birthday on the monday and our wedding day on the thursday!!! its busy busy busy!

Just a word of advice if you are going through thomas cook and your emailing details and questions to the co-ordinators out there, do it well in advance i emailed her last month asking about a bouquet so she can get the flowers orderd and it took 3 weeks to get an answer from her!! 

im just worried now that im going to go over my baggage alounce! i did pay for extra but we have loads of baby stuff to pack to!!

Im excited though!! Think of me!! xxx


----------



## apaton

Cherry good luck I'm sure it will be fab and hope the lo has a fab birthday :happydance::happydance:

Miss d im not doing much planning , just the saving and sorting outfits, invites I'll also have a party to plan back home , my first dress apintmenf is Monday I caaannnttt wait !! :D


----------



## mama2b

Hi everyone, hows the planning going ?

I have sent all of my Cyprus invites out, bit pointless really as most people have already booked but I guess its nice to have them anyway ! 

Deposit is paid on the cupcakes for my UK reception, as is my dress. I keep waking up in the middle of the night wondering if Ive choose the right one !!!!

Ive just ordered my invites for the reception at home off ebay, £50 for 50 invites. They are really, really nice got them off an ebay designer if anyone wants the link let me know.

Going to pay some more money off on the holiday and reception this week.

Oh and can't remember if I have mentioned this before but I have had £50 refunded off my holiday due to the cock up with the times and me having to pay an extra 50 euros as the service is after 5. 

What are you all doing for favours/gifts ?


----------



## Samantha_

How did you word your invites?


----------



## angie79

oooo just spotted this thread
I'm getting married at the atlantica sungarden hotel on the 22nd october :happydance:
I originally wanted the lagoon hotel that some of you are going too but no where sold it in october :shrug:

How is every ones planning going?

xxx


----------



## mama2b

angie79 said:


> oooo just spotted this thread
> I'm getting married at the atlantica sungarden hotel on the 22nd october :happydance:
> I originally wanted the lagoon hotel that some of you are going too but no where sold it in october :shrug:
> 
> How is every ones planning going?
> 
> xxx

Congratulations ! 

I read on the facebook page for the olympic that they have sold out of weddings for the entire of this year so that might be why you couldn't book it.

Ive just over 15 weeks to go and am seriously panicking !!!


----------



## angie79

mama2b said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> oooo just spotted this thread
> I'm getting married at the atlantica sungarden hotel on the 22nd october :happydance:
> I originally wanted the lagoon hotel that some of you are going too but no where sold it in october :shrug:
> 
> How is every ones planning going?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congratulations !
> 
> I read on the facebook page for the olympic that they have sold out of weddings for the entire of this year so that might be why you couldn't book it.
> 
> Ive just over 15 weeks to go and am seriously panicking !!!Click to expand...

wow really - it does look lovely

ooo 15 weeks how exciting - everything will be fine
Did you find the whole process straight forward?

xxx


----------

